
Securing Software, Together - kevlar1818
https://github.com/features/security
======
ra7
This blog fails to mention that Semmle is actually joining Github:
[https://blog.semmle.com/secure-software-github-
semmle/](https://blog.semmle.com/secure-software-github-semmle/)

